# Ultra Torque with BB90



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm looking to put a Chorus 11 Ultra Torque crankset on my Madone 4.5. According to Trek, you need their 407383 adaptor kit. What I'm not clear on is whether I need to get BB cups from Campy in addition to this?

Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I looked it up. Google is your friend.

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2011/service_manuals/Trek_2011_Speed_Concept_Service_Manual.pdf

The answer to your question appears to be NO.

Their adapter mimics the fit of a campy cup within the frame.


----------

